# Bare Bottom and filter question



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

I was thinking about going BB when I fill the 72G, it will initially have a small BGK and an 11" common pleco (yes I know). I am hoping on getting 6 clown loaches once these 2 are settled in. First I would like to know if the fish are going to accept the BB, there will be driftwood, rocks, and potted plants, I am especially curious on how the CL's are going to do. Also I would like to use my 2217 Eheim filter will this be enough to keep the water clean, if BB doesn't work for me getting a second 2217 is also a possibility, or is this too much filtration? All opinions are appreciated as always.
D


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm sure it would work great, though with bare bottom I'd put the intake as low as possible to the bottom to help pick up any poop and maybe a powerhead on the other side aimed at the bottom to help push it all towards the intake.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

was that the HUGE pleco at total pet perhaps??

and why not some bristlenose plecos? *nudge nudge*. 

TP got some plants in too (finally) but bill is heading up this way so if you want reasonably priced plants.. get him to bring some up for you!
What about the water sprite? you going to take any of that?


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Nope that huge Pleco in TP has a bit on mine! I have had the Pleco since he was a wee fellow. BN pleco's are a distinct possibility, especially if they were close Water sprite is still a go once I get thru the eternal project Do you know or have seen any Clown Loaches in town?
D


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey that 55G must be gonna be getting full what with the new arrivals, the rooting plants and all. Thanks again.
D


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

U could try to add a Maxi jet 1200 to help blow the fish pooh into the filter,

Try that, before buying a new filter, there only ~$23 at J&L's.

i had an aro, bass, clowns, pelco, sever, catfish...basically heavy bioload, on a ac110, top30, fluval 105 and the maxi jet,
Don't recommend u load as heavey, but i think the maxi was helping a lot, also i added a prefilter for mechanical filtrate


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

doogie said:


> Hey that 55G must be gonna be getting full what with the new arrivals, the rooting plants and all. Thanks again.
> D


Yup it is getting full for sure! Once bill comes up with my new plants I will be re-thinking my scape.. (plus, I should be getting that nano tank for christmas )


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

BB is fine as fish will adapt to different environs. As for the filtration it depends on many/much water changes you plan on doing. BGK's get huge, common plecos get huge and are poop machines. The loaches and BGK are susceptible to ich since they have no scales. Also *don't* blow the fish poop into the filter.....suck it up when changing the water.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with New Guy....I run bare bottom tanks for my discus and run AC110 filters. Most of the poop and uneaten food tends to build up in one area of the tank and is very easy just to siphon off and NOT go into the filter.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I would think less filter cleanings that way and do the bulk of cleanup while you waterchange


----------

